# dead plants



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i have a plants that look like sh*t and are dying. are they bad for my ps?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I always remove dead plants: first of all, decaying organic matter releases ammonia and other chemicals into the water, and secondly, the rotting process uses up oxygen.
Besides that, (semi-)dead plants just look aweful, imo...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thanx


----------

